# New to Amazon Flex



## sleepingaurora (Aug 15, 2018)

I have a large van so I don’t usually have a problem seeing available blocks. What I am wondering is are they always going to be in BFE? I will close to the beach in Jacksonville and we get packages all the time. Will I ever get a route here or will it always be 45 minutes away.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

You do flex with a van? They must drool when you show up. The hub is where the blocks originate. That hub services a region, so it depends on how far you are away from the hub that you accept the block from. I am about 30 miles from a hub, during delivery, I can end up another 30 miles away. Flex is not worth it to me, 75-80 dollars to deliver 55-60 packages in four hours. I did one block at night, it was a nightmare. Good luck.


----------



## uhooooo (Apr 11, 2019)

Don't use van, use old hybrid cars.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

uhooooo said:


> Don't use van, use old hybrid cars.


Yes the Prius, accept the 4 hour block and then complain when you can't fit all the packages, lol.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I had one route at the beach. Its usually orange park, middleburg, or way westside off I 10. Today they sent me to Georgia and Baldwin in the same day.

They keep the close routes for their big contract vans. They can fill those things up and knock out hundreds of packages fast and cheap.

The flex drivers get all the far away routes. Its 3-5 hours of pay because its usually 3 hours just to get there and back.

The best route is nocatee. That route goes fast because its all close together.

Jax bch routes sucks because they will start you around 295 and work you out to the beach then backtrack you halfway to arlington or up mayport.

Its the luck of the draw. Sometimes you get lucky and make 30-50 an hour. Most of the time they spread the stops out so it takes the full shift or extra to finish.

Its not really where you go its the actual packages and stops that they give you. If you think you had a good route and then your last package is a 25 minute drive. Thats when you know you got screwed.

And yeah, I use a prius for sure. I have a van signed up but I've never needed that much space.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

jaxbeachrides said:


> They keep the close routes for their big contract vans. They can fill those things up and knock out hundreds of packages fast and cheap.
> 
> The flex drivers get all the far away routes. Its 3-5 hours of pay because its usually 3 hours just to get there and back.


Not always. Flex gets nearby routes too. I believe Flex these days are gap fillers. Flex will deliver a cluster here, a cluster there but not one big cluster like the vans. Flex will fill those holes that vans can't efficiently deliver hundreds in a 10 hour period. Rarely these days I deliver more than 2 on the same street on the same block for an early route.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Right. We were talking specifically about the largest city in the contiguous United states. Come here and try that theory and get back to us on it.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Right. We were talking specifically about the largest city in the contiguous United states. Come here and try that theory and get back to us on it.


As you said you're talking about your area. Not all areas or cities are the same. I'm in the LA/OC market, everything I've said is what I've experienced.


----------



## Makeabuck (Jul 21, 2017)

I am in the San Diego Ca area. We have three warehouses that we can get blocks from. Just a hunch but it seems like most of the blocks I have done are in some of the rougher areas. Just guessing that they would prefer not rolling up in a van with Amazon on the side of it. Individual personal cars are low key. Hence less stolen packages. Some of the blocks I have gotten have been a breeze. Some not so much. I was given a 3 hour block with 45 packages and obviously finished about an hour late. Normally a 3 hour block is 30 to 35. I called support and they paid me for the extra time. I have ran into the Amazon direct guys. What I can gather is we are a stop gap for Amazon. To much work and they offer more blocks. Don't know about all of you but it seems like blocks are no longer a problem to get. I look at it as though its my physical activity for the day. Once I have kinda gotten a system down things have gone much smoother. Wish you all well. BTW did a food delivery for Amazon. took me about a half hour and 10 miles. Paid 15 dollars.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

sleepingaurora said:


> I have a large van so I don't usually have a problem seeing available blocks. What I am wondering is are they always going to be in BFE? I will close to the beach in Jacksonville and we get packages all the time. Will I ever get a route here or will it always be 45 minutes away.


I rather live under a bridge then drive for Amazon, they're no better then Uber and Lyft.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> As you said you're talking about your area. Not all areas or cities are the same. I'm in the LA/OC market, everything I've said is what I've experienced.


Start your own thread than and talk about it there. If you read what the original poster said it was in regards to a specific area. Not anywhere usa because of course everywhere is different.


----------



## Phantomshark (Jan 21, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> I rather live under a bridge then drive for Amazon, they're no better then Uber and Lyft.


Dumb comment, I love driving for Flex and only turn on Uber and Lyft when I can't get a Flex shift


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Makeabuck said:


> Normally a 3 hour block is 30 to 35.


Normal for a couple of months ago. Not anymore.


----------



## Watup (Jan 24, 2017)

Getting more block have nothing to do with what type of vehicle you drive , yes there are blocks for 4.5 and 5 hrs for big vans and suv and those blocks are in short supply during non holiday season, and when you show up with van for 3 or 3.5hr run they will give you route with big boxes cuz cars can't fit those.


----------

